# Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald



## Mausoline (22. September 2011)

Interessantes zu unserem Bikegebiet

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545139


----------



## amerryl (23. September 2011)

Da bin auch mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.
Selbst, weiß ich noch nicht wirklich was ich davon halten soll.

Es gibt ja angeblich Bestandsschutz, d.h. vorhandene Wege
bleiben bestehen, wobei wir die unter 2m ja eh nicht nutzen 

Bei einer Fläche von 10km² wird sich die Einschränkung wohl in
Grenzen halten.

Aber wer weiß was in ein paar Jahren ist?

Was ist das für eine Fachtagung in Wildbad, wann findet die statt?
In Forbach findet am Mittwoch eine Bürgerversammlung, angeleiert von der
CDU, statt. Da bin ich mal echt gespannt, weil geplant wurde das Ganze
angeblich schon von der ehemaligen Regierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2011)

Ich war leider nicht dabei, hab nur Infos aus direkter Quelle.
Zur Fachtagung waren hauptsächlich pro Nationalpark geladen und welche die vom Bayrischen Nationalpark Bericht erstatteten. Von den Gegnern (Interessengemeinschaft "Unser Nordschwarzwald") waren wohl 2 Personen dabei, die sich äußern konnten. Die Gegner mußten sich entfernt der Trinkhalle positionieren, die Pro (Gren Peace, Nabu) durften Stände vor der Trinkhalle aufbauen. Ein Konvoi aus Forstmaschinen "durfte" zwischen Calmbach und Bad Wildbad einen Stau verursachen.
Sämtliche Langlaufloipen hätten Bestandsschutz, Skihänge seien nicht in der Suchkulisse des Parks vorhanden, verspricht Minister Bonde. 
Über den Bike-Park Bad Wildbad und Bike-Strecken habe ich noch keine Infos.
CDU-Mann Fuchtel (Kreis Calw) gehört anscheinend inzwischen zu den Gegnern  und geplant war das Ganze wohl schon mal in den 70ern.

Vielleicht kannst du zur Bürgerversammlung gehen, was da so gesprochen wird, die Infos fließen spärlich in den Randzonen und viele wissen gar nichts vom geplanten Nationalpark. 
Was mich auch interessiert ist, was mit den vielen Pfaden um Baiersbronn passieren wird.


----------



## amerryl (27. September 2011)

Ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht, da ich beruflich
unterwegs bin.

Baiersbronn ist schon nett


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. September 2011)

hallo einheimische

wo fahrt ihr so wohne in dornstetten


----------



## max.u.moritz (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Freunde des Radsports,

das Thema Nationalpark schränkt uns in Zukunft ein. Werden rd. 10.000 ha Wald sich selbst überlassen. Minister Bonde gibt bei einer Tagung in Bad Wildbad zu das rd. 40 % des bestehenden Wegenetzes aktiv zurückgebaut werden. Nahezu das gesamte Gebiet wird sich selbst überlassen. Nach einem Sturm (wie Lothar) ist vermutlich nur noch auf wenigen Hauptwegen mit einem Durchkommen zu rechnen. Es gibt teilweise einen Bestandsschutz (z.B. Bikepark Bad Wildbad). Jede Veränderung bedarf aber der Zustimmung der Nationalparkbehörde. Was das bedeutet könnt Ihr Euch denken. Die Bevölkerung erwartet unter dem Thema "Nationalpark" zunächst etwas positives. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Ihr könnt euch gerne unter www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de informieren. Im Interesse unseres Hobbies. Unterstützt die Leute durch positive Facebook oder Twittermeldungen und sendet Euren Widerspruch an diese Leute. Klärt Freude des Bikesports über die Einschränkungen auf.

Danke


----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.

So ein Bestandsschutz hält auch nur solange, wie ein Pachtvertrag läuft oder der jetzige Betreiber stirbt 

Mir scheint, an der Randzone bin ich fast die einzigste, die überhaupt was davon gehört hat. Es ist schwer die Leute zu interessieren.
Ich bin mit dem Wald dort aufgewachsen, und wenn ich mir vorstelle, da nicht mehr reinzukommen, auch zu Fuss, könnt ich platzen vor  
Unsere Urgroßeltern sind durch diesen Wald noch ins andere Tal jeden Tag zur Arbeit und wieder zurückgelaufen


----------



## max.u.moritz (14. Oktober 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.
> 
> So ein Bestandsschutz hält auch nur solange, wie ein Pachtvertrag läuft oder der jetzige Betreiber stirbt
> 
> ...


 
Das Thema wird Gott sei Dank breiter. Es haben sich zwischenzeitlich einige Interessengemeinschaften gebildet. Falls Du Lust hast Dich zu beteiligen, einfach melden. Wir brauchen jede Unterstützung. Falls Du im Facebook bist melde Dich über unser-nordschwarzwald an und gib die Bestätigung für die ARbeit ab.


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,


ein interessantes Thema. Leider ist mir nicht ersichtlich, welches Gebiet denn betroffen sein soll. Ich kenne nur den Flyer mit den "Suchräumen". Sollen da alle grünen Gebiete ausgewiesen werden, oder wird da nur nach einem geeigneten Teilgebiet gesucht? 

Grundsätzlich fände ich einen Nationalpark überlegenswert. Auch wenn es oft verklärt wird, es war nicht alles gut was unsere Urahnen mit dem Wald gemacht haben. Köhlerei, Glaserei, Beweidung der Gipfel, Holzschlag für Reperationszahlungen, Aufforstung mit Fichten etc. Der Nordschwarzwald ist ein reiner Wirtschaft- und Kulturwald geworden. Leider kennen wir kaum echte ursprüngliche Walder um den Vergleich zu haben. Wir denken der Wald hier ist ursprünglich und schön. Warum nicht einen kleinen Teil der Natur zurückgeben und einfach mal abwarten was passiert? 

Auch wenn es viele berechtigte Interessen gegen einen Nationalpark gibt, so soll man auch den grossen Zusammenhang betrachten und nicht nur seiner eigenen Betroffenheit Ausdruck geben. Sicherlich wird es auch meine Touren und Freizeitmöglichkeiten einschränken. Aber ich denke es kann auch ein Gewinn sein und das wäre mir das Wagnis wert. 


ciao heiko


----------



## amerryl (17. Oktober 2011)

@Heiko


sehe ich genauso.

Lieber in einem Gebiet 40% weniger Forstwege,
statt alle 20m eine Rückegasse für immer größere Maschinen.

Damit es nicht einseitig wird, noch andere Info- Möglichkeiten:

Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz
NABU


----------



## Waldgeist (17. Oktober 2011)

schaut euch heute Abend ARD 20:15 an. 
Da geht es um den Nationalpark Berchtesgaden, der kleinste in Deutschland, und soweit mir bekannt, nach dem Bayerischen Wald der zweitälteste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max.u.moritz (17. Oktober 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> @Heiko
> 
> 
> sehe ich genauso.
> ...


 

40 % der Wege ist leider nur der Anfang. Ingesamt wird eine Fläche von Baiersbronn bis nach Bad Herrenalb als Suchfläche ausgewiesen. Die Wege werden bis auf wenige Hauptwege nicht mehr gepflegt. Wir werden mit sehr grossen Einschränkungen leben müssen. Der Nabu und auch die Landesregierung zeichnen sich in der aktuellen Situation dadurch aus das Sie in diesem Thema nur mit Halbwahrheiten und nur wenig Informationen rausrücken. Das hat auch der Flyer gezeigt, der an 120.000 Haushalte verschickt wurde. Der Versand erfolgte in der Ferienzeit, die Rücklauffrist betrug max. 4 Wochen. Es gab genau 426 positive Antworten. 

In den Hochlagen des Schwarzwaldes gibt es einen sehr hohen Anteil an Fichten. Durch den Borkenkäfer wird das Holz nach 3 bis 4 warmen Sommern aussehen wie die Hochlagen des NP Bayerischer Wald. Gebt hierzu einfach im Google unter Bildersuche Todholz Bayerischer Wald ein. Dann gibt es genug zu sehen. 

Es gibt übrigens auch heute schon Schutzgebiete. Über den gesamten Schwarzwald verteilt gibt es Bannwälder mit einer Grösse von jeweils ca 150 Hektar. Hier kann man sehen was übrig bleibt sobald keine Bewirtschaftung mehr erfolgt. Des Weiteren gibt es FFH-Gebiete, Auerhuhnschutzgebiete und Wasserschutzgebiete. 

Das Todholz im Gegensatz zum Lebendwald CO2 ausstößt, davon spricht weder der Nabu noch die Landesregierung. Welche Filterfunktion für unser Wasser der Wald hat wird ebenfalls nicht berücksichtigt. Aber unsere Autos werden mit roten, gelben oder grünen Klebern gekennzeichnet. 

Über den Wert des Waldes und die Vernichtung von Volksvermögen durch dieses Vorhaben ganz zu schweigen. Und das nur damit sich einige Minister und der Nabu auf die Schultern klopfen können. 

"Lügen haben grüne Beine"; so könnte die Überschrift zum Thema Nationalpark lauten. Verkündet doch Herr Bonde einen ergebnisoffenen Dialog wird vom Nabu Präsidenten verkündet, der Nationalpark kommt. 

Was soll dann noch ein Gutachten? Was ich hierzu denke schreibe ich besser nicht!!


----------



## max.u.moritz (17. Oktober 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> @Heiko
> 
> 
> sehe ich genauso.
> ...


 

40 % der Wege ist leider nur der Anfang. Ingesamt wird eine Fläche von Baiersbronn bis nach Bad Herrenalb als Suchfläche ausgewiesen. Die Wege werden bis auf wenige Hauptwege nicht mehr gepflegt. Wir werden mit sehr grossen Einschränkungen leben müssen. Der Nabu und auch die Landesregierung zeichnen sich in der aktuellen Situation dadurch aus das Sie in diesem Thema nur mit Halbwahrheiten und nur wenig Informationen rausrücken. Das hat auch der Flyer gezeigt, der an 120.000 Haushalte verschickt wurde. Der Versand erfolgte in der Ferienzeit, die Rücklauffrist betrug max. 4 Wochen. Es gab genau 426 positive Antworten. 

In den Hochlagen des Schwarzwaldes gibt es einen sehr hohen Anteil an Fichten. Durch den Borkenkäfer wird das Holz nach 3 bis 4 warmen Sommern aussehen wie die Hochlagen des NP Bayerischer Wald. Gebt hierzu einfach im Google unter Bildersuche Todholz Bayerischer Wald ein. Dann gibt es genug zu sehen. 

Es gibt übrigens auch heute schon Schutzgebiete. Über den gesamten Schwarzwald verteilt gibt es Bannwälder mit einer Grösse von jeweils ca 150 Hektar. Hier kann man sehen was übrig bleibt sobald keine Bewirtschaftung mehr erfolgt. Des Weiteren gibt es FFH-Gebiete, Auerhuhnschutzgebiete und Wasserschutzgebiete. 

Das Todholz im Gegensatz zum Lebendwald CO2 ausstößt, davon spricht weder der Nabu noch die Landesregierung. Welche Filterfunktion für unser Wasser der Wald hat wird ebenfalls nicht berücksichtigt. Aber unsere Autos werden mit roten, gelben oder grünen Klebern gekennzeichnet. 

Über den Wert des Waldes und die Vernichtung von Volksvermögen durch dieses Vorhaben ganz zu schweigen. Und das nur damit sich einige Minister und der Nabu auf die Schultern klopfen können. 

"Lügen haben grüne Beine"; so könnte die Überschrift zum Thema Nationalpark lauten. Verkündet doch Herr Bonde einen ergebnisoffenen Dialog wird vom Nabu Präsidenten verkündet, der Nationalpark kommt. 

Was soll dann noch ein Gutachten? Was ich hierzu denke schreibe ich besser nicht!!


----------



## Waldgeist (17. Oktober 2011)

@ max.u.moritz:

was hast du gegen den Nationalpark? Ich habe in den letzten Jahren verschiedene Nationalparks in Deutschland besucht (Harz, Bayerischer Wald, Berchtesgaden, Rügen und auch den in der Schweiz). Überall konnte gibt es genug Möglichkeiten die Landscahft und Natur zu genießen. Die Freizügigkeit ist größer als in reinen Naturschutzgebieten. Es gibt sowohl geführte Touren für Wanderer und auch Radfahrer. Nationalparks in Deutschland


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Oktober 2011)

@ max u moritz

Ich kann deine Argumente und die auf "unser Schwarzwald" nachvollziehen, aber wenn ich mir die Gegenargumentation auf der Nabu Seite durchlese, so werden die meisten da doch entkräftet, bzw als Einzelinteressen entlarvt. Denn bei der angedachten kleinen Fläche ist es doch wirklich überzogen mit Wasserwirtschaft, CO2 oder Volksvermögen zu argumentieren. Dies auch vor dem Hintergrund, das der Übergang ja fliesend sein soll. Wer auf solchen Argumenten rumreitet, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm gegenüber Skepsis auftaucht. 

Ich war dieses Jahr im Bayrischen Wald, den ich landschaftlich als weniger schön als den Schwarzwald empfinde. Aber beeindruckt haben mich gerade die Totholzflächen, wie das entstanden ist und die Idee, welche dahinter steht. Das dies erstmal nicht schön aussieht ist klar, aber das ist ja auch nicht das Ziel welches verfolgt werden soll. Es geht darum, beim Nationalpark einen Teil der Landschaft an die Natur zurückzugeben und zu sehen und zu lernen, was damit passiert. Das dabei der Mensch etwas zur Seite treten muss ist ist gerade Sinn der Sache. Ich wäre dazu bereit.

Auch ich muss dich fragen: Was hast du persönlich eigentlich gegen einen Nationalpark? Wo würde er dich eingrenzen?

Wo genau der Nationalpark liegt, wie er ausgestalltet wird, etc. darüber soll man gerne mit den Betroffenen reden und Lösungen finden. Aber diese grundsätzlich Ablehnung finde ich sehr traurig.

ciao heiko


----------



## amerryl (18. Oktober 2011)

> 40 % der Wege ist leider nur der Anfang. Ingesamt wird eine Fläche von Baiersbronn bis nach Bad Herrenalb als Suchfläche ausgewiesen.



Suchfläche, entspr. nicht der Größe des Parks.



> Gebt hierzu einfach im Google unter Bildersuche Todholz Bayerischer Wald ein.



Geb in der Bildersuche einfach mal nur Nationalpark Bayrischerwald ein 
Nationalpark Bayrischerwald



> ... dadurch aus das Sie in diesem Thema nur mit Halbwahrheiten und nur wenig Informationen rausrücken.



Da ist aber von Seiten der Gegner des Nationalparks auch einiges unterwegs.

Genau, in den Bannwäldern kann man sehen was übrig bleibt, Natur, siehe
Wildsee, einfach nur schön.
Und man darf sich das auch anschauen, also kein "Betreten verboten"


----------



## matou (18. Oktober 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> Geb in der Bildersuche einfach mal nur Nationalpark Bayrischerwald ein



Sorry, aber der Vergleich mit dem  Nationalpark Bayrischerwald hinkt. Wenn man sich mal anschaut in welcher "entlegenen" und relativ dünn besiedelten Ecke von DE der Park liegt und sich im Vergleich mal das Gebiet Nordschwarwald anschaut...

...sorry, aber die Wahl der Region ist alles andere als ideal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max.u.moritz (18. Oktober 2011)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> @ max u moritz
> 
> Ich kann deine Argumente und die auf "unser Schwarzwald" nachvollziehen, aber wenn ich mir die Gegenargumentation auf der Nabu Seite durchlese, so werden die meisten da doch entkräftet, bzw als Einzelinteressen entlarvt. Denn bei der angedachten kleinen Fläche ist es doch wirklich überzogen mit Wasserwirtschaft, CO2 oder Volksvermögen zu argumentieren. Dies auch vor dem Hintergrund, das der Übergang ja fliesend sein soll. Wer auf solchen Argumenten rumreitet, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm gegenüber Skepsis auftaucht.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Heiko

ich möchte Euch nicht überreden sondern überzeugen. Es wird Einschränkungen geben. Wir haben bereits mit mehreren Vermietern aus dem Bayerischen Wald Kontakt. Wenn die Uhren zurückzudrehen wären, würden die das tun. 

Welche Vorteile eines Nationalparkes siehst Du eigentlich?

Falls Du Lust hast Dich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen, am Samstag, 22.10.2011 findet eine Podiumsdiskussion in der Trinkhalle Bad Wildbad statt. Beginn ist 17 Uhr. Es gibt ein Austausch von Pro und Contra. 

Ich denke das ist für alle Unentschlossenen eine gute Möglichkeit eine Meinung über Sinn und Unsinn des Nationalparkes zu bilden.

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis. Ich bin weder Waldarbeiter, noch Förster, noch habe ich sonst etwas mit dem Wald zu tun. Ich geniesse es einfach nur unbeschwert mit dem Bike durch den Schwarzwald zu fahren. Unser Ort grenzt direkt an den Nationalpark an. Die Bevölkerung ist größtenteils dagegen. Wir glauben den Argumenten des Nabus leider nicht.

Gruss
max.u.moritz


----------



## max.u.moritz (18. Oktober 2011)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> @ max.u.moritz:
> 
> was hast du gegen den Nationalpark? Ich habe in den letzten Jahren verschiedene Nationalparks in Deutschland besucht (Harz, Bayerischer Wald, Berchtesgaden, Rügen und auch den in der Schweiz). Überall konnte gibt es genug Möglichkeiten die Landscahft und Natur zu genießen. Die Freizügigkeit ist größer als in reinen Naturschutzgebieten. Es gibt sowohl geführte Touren für Wanderer und auch Radfahrer. Nationalparks in Deutschland


 
Hallo Waldgeist,

geführte Touren sind sicherlich auch mal schön, Rügen und die Schweiz kann man nicht mit dem Nordschwarzwald vergleichen. Von der Landschaft ähnlich ist lediglich der Bayerische Wald. Bislang können wir im Schwarzwald doch alles genießen, es gibt Bannwälder wie den Wildsee (hier wächst ja sowieso nichts), es gibt gepflegte Wälder, die man ungestört nutzen kann, ohne Einschränkungen. 

Was spricht aus Deiner Sicht also für einen Nationalpark??? Und für das Absterben von rd. 10.000 Hektar Wald?? 

Sorry, aber die Vorstellung macht mich traurig und nicht wenn jemand eine andere Meinung hat.

Aber falls Du nicht ein so fanatischer Nabu-Anhänger bist empfehle ich Dir auch am Samstag, 22.10.2011 um 17 Uhr die Trinkhalle in Bad Wildbad zu besuchen. Hier sind Anhänger des Nabu, der Landesregierung aber auch kritische Stimmen z.B. von einem Forstbetrieb in Bayern, ein Prof.Dr Tzschupke usw. 

Und auch nach dieser Veranstaltung kann es sein das wir nicht einer Meinung sind, aber das ist auch in Ordnung. 

Würde mich aber echt freuen, wenn Du Dir das anhörst.

Viele Grüsse

max.u.moritz


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Oktober 2011)

@ max u moritz

Warum ich einen Nationalpark befürworte? Ich finder gerade hier im Nordschwarzwald ist der Wald zu stark von der Forstwirtschaft geprägt. Dieser Eindruck wurde in den letzten Jahren verstärkt durch steigende Holzpreise und schwerere Maschinen. Ich finde den Wald hier nicht schön, sondern aufgeräumt und von Forstautobahnen durchzogen. Dies ist nicht nur eine Klage von mir, sondern zieht sich durchs ganze Forum und durch viele Regionen.

Meine Hoffnung wäre, das in einem Nationalpark ein urprünglicher Wald heranwachsen kann. Wild, unaufgeräumt und voller Vielfalt. Damit jeder Besucher sehen kann, was eigentlich Wald bedeutet und den Vergleich hat zum Wirtschaftswald. Das ich dann da nur auf 3-4 Wegen biken darf, würde ich in Kauf nehmen.

Wenn ich in fremden Nationalparks bin, und sehe das wilde Durcheinander, dann bin ich immer wieder enttäuscht von dem, was wir bei uns Wald nennen. Wir möchten immer das "andere" Ihren Wald nicht abholzen und die Vielfalt bewahren, selbst sind wir aber nicht bereit nur einen kleinen Teil zu schützen.

Darum geht es für mich ganz prinzipiell gesehen. Ich verzichte bewusst auf Argumente wie Tourismus, Arbeitsplätze und Wirtschaftlichkeit. Denn hier wird es Gewinner und Verlierer geben und man sollte versuchen, dass für alle unmittelbar Betroffenen ein guter Kompromiss herauskommt. Am eigentlichen Ziel ändert das aber nichts. 

Auch ob der Nationalpark zeitweise aus Totholz besteht, CO2 emittiert oder den Wasserhaushalt durcheinander bringt, ist doch langfristig gesehen kein Argument. Das sind doch nur temporäre Probleme die lösbar sind, wie man im bayrischen Wald sieht. Die hatten doch die gleiche Diskussion vor 20 Jahren und meinem Urlaubseindruck nach, sind viele Vermieter mittlerweile froh, das sie "überzeugt" wurden. Mir war es schon fast zu viel Touristenrummel. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Tristero (1. November 2011)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> @ max.u.moritz:
> 
> was hast du gegen den Nationalpark? Ich habe in den letzten Jahren verschiedene Nationalparks in Deutschland besucht (Harz, Bayerischer Wald, Berchtesgaden, Rügen und auch den in der Schweiz). Überall konnte gibt es genug Möglichkeiten die Landscahft und Natur zu genießen. Die Freizügigkeit ist größer als in reinen Naturschutzgebieten. Es gibt sowohl geführte Touren für Wanderer und auch Radfahrer. Nationalparks in Deutschland



OK, ich kenne davon persönlich nur zwei: 1. den Berchtesgadener und 2. den in der Schweiz am Ofenpass. Beide sind großartig und ihre Einrichtung war zum Schutze der dort befindlichen unberührten Natur fraglos richtig.

Biken ist in beiden aber schlecht und die Nutzungsrechte sind NATÜRLICH erheblich eingeschränkt. Das ist wesentlicher Teil der Idee eines Nationalparks. In Berchtesgaden heißt das konkret, dass auch die wenigen Zustiege, wie bspw. das kilometerlange Wimbachgrieß (ein im Sommer trockenes, flaches Kiesbett, das den Anschluss an die Südflanke des Watzmann vermittelt), die sinnvoll mit dem Rad befahren werden können, Tabu sind. Die diversen Hüttenwarte und Ranger fahren natürlich. Aber selbstverständlich nicht mit dem Rad. Sondern mit dem Landrover.  Und zwar im Sommer mehrmals täglich. 
Kann man aber ganz gut mit leben, weil das Meiste sich oberhalb der Baumgrenze abspielt und Begehungen da - zumindet soweit mir bekannt - nicht eingeschränkt sind.
Am Ofenpass sieht's hingegen anders aus: M.W.n. gibt's eine einzige durchquerende Piste, die mit dem Rad befahren werden darf und dann noch ein paar wenige Wanderwege. Sprich: auch die allermeisten Gipfel sind gestrichen. Ist aber auch hier zu vertreten, weil das sicherlich eines der letzten verbliebenen Stückchen Alpenwildnis ist. Für den Tourismus bringt's in der Form selbstredend wenig, weil Du da gar nichts machen kannst, außer doof ausm Autofenster gucken.

Beide Parks eint, dass es sich bei ihrer Einrichtung weitestgehend um Wildnis gehandelt hat. Genau das ist im Schwarzwald nicht der Fall. Hier geht es um jahrhunderte-, vermutlich jahrtausendealtes Kulturland, das erst jetzt künstlich wieder zur Wildnis gemacht werden soll. In meinen Augen fehlt da eindeutig die legitimierende Grundlage gegenüber den angestammten Nutzern.

Und dementsprechend lief ja wohl auch das Planungsverfahren ab. Nämlich nach dem Motto: Wir möchten in BaWü einen Nationalpark, wo könnte der denn mal hin?


----------



## Zep2008 (1. November 2011)

Wie sind denn die Eigentumsrechte im NSW?
Gehört der Wald größtenfalls dem Land, könnte das was werden mit dem Park. Ist der Anteil der privaten Waldbesitzer größer dann wirds nix, garantiert.


----------



## ciao heiko (2. November 2011)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Eigentumsrechte im NSW?
> Gehört der Wald größtenfalls dem Land, könnte das was werden mit dem Park. Ist der Anteil der privaten Waldbesitzer größer dann wirds nix, garantiert.



Der Wald ist schon zu einem grossen Teil in Privatbesitz. 
Die Flächen die für den Nationalpark verwendet werden sollen, sind aber 100% Staatswald, weil die rechtlichen Hürden sonst zu gross sind. 

Man nehme einmal Goggle Earth und schaue sich die Region aus der Luft an. Da sieht man alle paar hundert Meter einen Fortweg im Wald. Ich kann nichts Schlimmes darin sehen, wenn man die meisten dicht macht und den Nationalpark nur auf 3-4 erlaubten Routen durchkreuzt. Es handelt sich ja nur um eine Fläche von ca 10*10km. 

ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (2. November 2011)

Tristero schrieb:


> Beide Parks eint, dass es sich bei ihrer Einrichtung weitestgehend um Wildnis gehandelt hat. Genau das ist im Schwarzwald nicht der Fall. Hier geht es um jahrhunderte-, vermutlich jahrtausendealtes Kulturland, das erst jetzt künstlich wieder zur Wildnis gemacht werden soll. In meinen Augen fehlt da eindeutig die legitimierende Grundlage gegenüber den angestammten Nutzern.



Am ehesten dürfte man es mit dem Bayrischen Wald vergleichen und auch da wird der ehemals genutzte Wald wieder verwildert. Die Diskussion war damals die gleiche, aber mein Eindruck ist, dass sich die Anwohner mittlerweile damit arrangiert haben und durchaus Ihren Gewinn daraus ziehen.

Wenn der Staat BW gerne einen Nationalpark hätte und dies in seinem Staatswald durchführt, so finde ich das durchaus legitim. Denn dieser Wald soll eben nicht nur den Anwohnern oder der Forstwirtschaft nutzen, sondern der ganzen Landesbevölkerung. Ich bin erstaunt, das es hier Sonderrechte von angestammten Nutzern geben soll. Sicherlich muss mit unmittelbar betroffenen Anwohnern ein Kompromiss gefunden werden, aber in erster Linie handelt es sich um das Eigentum aller Bürger in BW. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Tristero (2. November 2011)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Am ehesten dürfte man es mit dem Bayrischen Wald vergleichen und auch da wird der ehemals genutzte Wald wieder verwildert. Die Diskussion war damals die gleiche, aber mein Eindruck ist, dass sich die Anwohner mittlerweile damit arrangiert haben und durchaus Ihren Gewinn daraus ziehen.
> 
> Wenn der Staat BW gerne einen Nationalpark hätte und dies in seinem Staatswald durchführt, so finde ich das durchaus legitim. Denn dieser Wald soll eben nicht nur den Anwohnern oder der Forstwirtschaft nutzen, sondern der ganzen Landesbevölkerung. Ich bin erstaunt, das es hier Sonderrechte von angestammten Nutzern geben soll. Sicherlich muss mit unmittelbar betroffenen Anwohnern ein Kompromiss gefunden werden, aber in erster Linie handelt es sich um das Eigentum aller Bürger in BW.
> 
> ciao heiko



Die angestammten Nutzer sind ja die betroffenen Anwohner. Und daraus leitet sich auch das Gebot der besonderen Berücksichtigung ihrer Interessen ein. Weil in deren Leben durch solchen eine Maßnahme womöglich massiv eingegriffen wird. Ist bei allen anderen öffentlichen Maßnahmen übrigens genauso, bspw. Straßenbau.
Das der Wald in Staats- und nicht in Gemeindehand liegt ist im Übrigen in erster Linie historischer Zufall und legitimiert in keinem Fall, dass etwa ein Bewohner von Mersburg am Bodensee, der im Leben vielleicht zwei Mal in den Nordschwarzwald kommt, in der Sache ein ebenso großes Mitspracherecht haben sollte, wie ein Forbacher, dessen Lebensumstände von dieser Entscheidung unmittelbar mitgeprägt werden.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass es nicht Projekte von überragender staatlicher Bedeutung geben kann, bei denen über die Interessen der unmittelbar Betroffenen hinweg entschieden werden kann - siehe: Infrastrukturmaßnahmen. Aber die Rechtfertigung muss gegenüber diesen möglich sein. Einfach nach gusto - "Ja so'n Park wär schon schön" - ist da zu wenig. Und da greift dann in meinen Augen das von mir oben vorgetragene Argument, dass die Existenz einer schützenswerten, bedrohten, aber bereits bestehenden Wildnis in diesem Fall einfach nicht gegeben ist.

Vergleichbar wäre in meinen Augen am ehesten das Siebengebirge. Dort lag der Wald in Gemeindehand. Man hat abgestimmt und es gab keinen Nationalpark. Im Bayrischen Wald war die Situation anders, weil die Besiedelung viel geringer ist und man sich in der strukturschwachen Region wirtschaftliche Impulse vor allem im Bereich Tourismus erhofft hat.


----------



## ciao heiko (2. November 2011)

Tristero schrieb:


> Die angestammten Nutzer sind ja die betroffenen Anwohner. Und daraus leitet sich auch das Gebot der besonderen Berücksichtigung ihrer Interessen ein. Weil in deren Leben durch solchen eine Maßnahme womöglich massiv eingegriffen wird.



Das ist schon richtig. Aber wenn ich mir auf 
http://www.mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/Warum_im_Nordschwarzwald/101951.html 
die grünen "Suchräume" anschaue, dann sind die doch ein ganzes Stück von Forbach weg. Und nur ein kleiner Teil des Suchraumes soll dann auch Nationalpark werden. Also wo ist da die *Mehrheit* der Forbacher Bürger unmittelbar und massiv in Ihrem täglichen Leben beeinträchtigt? 



ciao heiko


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2011)

Nimm dir doch mal ne richtige Karte zur Hand und vergleiche mal, welche Ortschaften z.B. im Enztal davon direkt betroffen sind, bzw. direkt angrenzen.
Diese Karte mit Suchraum ist äußerst abstrakt. Ein Großteil der Langlaufloipen (wie Dobel-Besenfeld)  liegt z.B. darin. Der Bike-Park Bad Wildbad grenzt auch daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (3. November 2011)

Am meißten stört mich die Argumentation, dass ein Nationalpark gut für den Tourismus wäre. Das bedeutet mehr Menschen, mehr Autos, mehr Parkplätze, mehr Zerstörung der Natur. 
Ein Rückbau der Forstautobahnen läßt sich auch ohne Nationalpark bewerkstelligen, ebenso die Ausweisung von Todholzflächen. Wozu also extra einen Nationalpark drauss machen ?


----------



## Tristero (3. November 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Am meißten stört mich die Argumentation, dass ein Nationalpark gut für den Tourismus wäre. Das bedeutet mehr Menschen, mehr Autos, mehr Parkplätze, mehr Zerstörung der Natur.
> Ein Rückbau der Forstautobahnen läßt sich auch ohne Nationalpark bewerkstelligen, ebenso die Ausweisung von Todholzflächen. Wozu also extra einen Nationalpark drauss machen ?



Du magst Tiere? Du hast auch Blumen gern? Bäume ebenso? Du gehst gerne in den Wald, am liebsten den ganzen Tag? Du suchst einen absolut krisensicheren, aber dennoch gut bezahlten Job? Ohne Stress, damit Dir Deine natürliche Balance nicht abhanden kommt?

Du solltest Nationalparkranger werden!


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. November 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich einer ?


----------



## ciao heiko (4. November 2011)

Tristero schrieb:


> Du magst Tiere? Du hast auch Blumen gern? Bäume ebenso? Du gehst gerne in den Wald, am liebsten den ganzen Tag? Du suchst einen absolut krisensicheren, aber dennoch gut bezahlten Job? Ohne Stress, damit Dir Deine natürliche Balance nicht abhanden kommt?



Du magst *keine* Tiere? Du hast auch Blumen *nicht* gern? Bäume ebenso? Du gehst *un*gerne in den Wald...

Warum redest du dann mit?

Der öffentliche Dienst zahlt, für studierte Kräfte, im Vergleich zur Privatwirschaft nicht gut. Angestelltenverhältnisse und Zeitarbeitsverträge sind weit verbreitet. Das Beamtentum ist in vielen nicht staatstragenden Bereichen abgeschafft. 
Aber jeder der meint, " die arbeiten nichts und verdienen viel" hätte eine Karriere in dieser Richtung einschlagen können. 


ciao heiko


----------



## max.u.moritz (4. November 2011)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Du magst *keine* Tiere? Du hast auch Blumen *nicht* gern? Bäume ebenso? Du gehst *un*gerne in den Wald...
> 
> Warum redest du dann mit?
> 
> ...


 
Und Du kannst nur ein Nabu Aktivist sein. Nur Pro Nationalpark und keine Ahnung. Nur für ein bischen Artenvielfalt (die auch niemand garantiert) unsere Heimat zu zerstören und für ein paar wenige Nabu Aktivisten einen grossen Abenteuerspielplatz zu bauen. Hoffentlich fällt die ein Todholzstamm auf den Schäden.


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2011)

Hallo Max und Moritz 
wir wollen doch hier unsere Meinungen austauschen und versuchen unsere Standpunkte anderen näher zu bringen oder die richtigen Infos weiterzugeben.

Mich regt es auch auf, wenn diese Schneisen in den Wald gefräst werden. Letztes Jahr hab ich mal mein Bike in einer Radladerspur fotografiert, da hat nicht mehr viel oben rausgeschaut. Das ist 
aber
wer in/mit diesem Wald aufgewachsen ist, hat über einen gepl. Nationalpark ein anderes Denken. Es sind in diesem Bereich in den letzten Jahren so viele Schutzgebiete und Einrichtungen mit viel Geld entstanden und dies funktioniert gut. Der Tourist kommt nur auf Tagesbesuch, zu rodeln, Langlauf, wandern zum See oder zur nächsten Einkehrhütte, etc. Mehrtägige Unternehmungen oder zig-km Wanderungen, das sind Vereinzelte und die werdens auch mit Nationalpark bleiben. Im Übrigen sind die Parkplätze jetzt schon überfüllt, wo sollen denn die geplanten Touri-Massen abgepasst werden 
Zur Durchführung eines Nationalparks wird nur unnötig viel Geld investiert, da vieles umorganisiert, rückgebaut wird, was bisher hier so in Ordnung ist.
Dieses Gebiet ist ganz einfach nicht das geeignete Gebiet für dieses Projekt.
Vielleicht wollen die Südschwarzwälder einen haben


----------



## ciao heiko (5. November 2011)

unglücklich das die Diskussion in 2 Threads läuft



max.u.moritz schrieb:


> Nur für ein bischen Artenvielfalt unsere Heimat zu zerstören.....



Das haben unsere Vorfahren schon erledigt: Zitat zum "Kulturwald" bei Kaltenbronn:"... ab dem 18. Jahrhundert wurden auch die Kaltenbronner Waldungen abgeholzt und verwüstet."
http://www.infozentrum-kaltenbronn.d...tzgebiete.html



max.u.moritz schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fällt die ein Todholzstamm auf den Schäden.



Ich zitiere dich hier, damit du es nicht mehr löschen kannst. Denke deine Aussage ist bezeichnend genug.

@Mausoline
Danke

@Mausoline @LittleBoomer u.a.

Auch wenn wir nicht immer einer Meinung sind, so höre ich doch heraus, das unsere Ansichten nicht so unterschiedlich sind. Teile des Waldes sollten besser geschützt werden, die Forstwirtschaft übertreibt mit Ihren Methoden etc.

Ob man dazu unbedingt das Instrument eines Nationalpark braucht darf hier ja diskutiert werden und ehrlich gesagt, kann ich das auch nicht abschliesend beurteilen. Auch deshalb, weil ja noch nicht viel Konkretes zur Ausgestalltung des Nationalparkes vorliegt. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das es ein Gewinn wäre.

Ich kann aber auch verstehen, das Menschen im Raum Enzklösterle Ängste haben. Ich habe mir die Karte tatsächlich zur Hand genommen und dies scheint mir aber der einzige grössere Ort, der relativ dicht an der jetzigen Planung dranliegt. Und natürlich sollte das Wintersportzentrum Kaltenbronn weiterhin benutzbar sein. Aber das wurde doch schon zugesagt.

Was ich aber schade finde ist diese kompromisslose Haltung einiger Zeitgenossen die immer massiv dagegen sind. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl es ist gerade egal um was es geht, irgendwo finden sich immer ein paar Hardliner.


ciao heiko


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2011)

...


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2011)

*Wr setzen die Diskussion im Reisen/Routen und Reviere Thread fort.

Hier also der Link*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545139


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (16. November 2011)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der öffentliche Dienst zahlt, für studierte Kräfte, im Vergleich zur Privatwirschaft nicht gut. Angestelltenverhältnisse und Zeitarbeitsverträge sind weit verbreitet. Das Beamtentum ist in vielen nicht staatstragenden Bereichen abgeschafft.
> Aber jeder der meint, " die arbeiten nichts und verdienen viel" hätte eine Karriere in dieser Richtung einschlagen können.



Wieviel verdienen den Naturparkranger in der freien Wirtschaft? Also bitte nicht Sozialpädagogen mit Wirtschaftsingenieuren vergleichen.

Aber lass uns um der Sache willen bitte die Polemik einstellen. Ich wollte sicher keine Berufsgruppe diffamieren. Mir ging es darum herauszustellen, dass auch auf Seiten der Befürworter des Nationalparks wirtschaftliche Interessen mit reinspielen. Die in der Debatte von den NaBu-Leuten aufgemachte strikte Dichotomie, wirtschaftliche Interessen der Forstwirtschaft einerseits vs. rein idealistisches Naturschutzanliegen andererseits, stellt in ihrer behaupteten Absolutheit eine die Lage verzerrende Verkürzung des Sachverhalts dar.

P.S.: Treadzusammenführung (nicht hier, sondern im übergeordneten Forum) wäre schön.


----------



## b-o (16. November 2011)

naja es liegen ja selbst an den kleinen kiosken unterschriftslisten dagegen aus...

und wir haben da letztens 2 schöne sowas abgelegene aber doch schnell erreichbare hänge gesehen an denen nur die rumliegenden baumstämme etwas zusammen getragen werden müssen und 2-3 schaufeln erde drauf für kleine absprünge oder kurven...


----------



## Raven761 (27. November 2011)

Gegen einen Nationalpark der sich selbst überlassen wird, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen. Totholz ist übrigens das Beste, was man einem Wald antun kann. In einigen Gegenden wurde das schon ausprobiert und es zeigt sich, dass sich dadurch bereits vertriebene Arten von Insekten und Tieren wieder einfinden und sich der Wald extrem gut erholt. Dadurch entsteht auch wieder der Mischwald und keine einseitige Waldart, wie wir es vielerorts bereits haben. Das Argument, dass dadurch CO2 entsteht ist nicht ganz richtig. Wenn das Holz abstirbt, dann stimmt dies natürlich. Man darf jedoch nicht vergessen, dass Bäume auch ein guter Nährboden für andere Pflanzen sind und dadurch CO2 wieder gebunden wird. Vielleicht sogar mehr!
Allerdings sehe ich kein Problem darin, das mit den Menschen zu verbinden. Wieso sollten die Forstwege zurückgebaut werden? Der Wald um den Weg herum kann doch trotzdem weiterleben und so belassen werden wie er möchte. Wenn der Nationalpark wirklich so aussehen sollte, wäre ich dafür.
Ich war schon ein paar mal in den USA. Dort gibt es unglaublich viele Nationalparks. Das Problem das ich dort sehe ist aber der Massentourimus der dadurch erzeugt wird. Es kommen jährlich tausende von Menschen und Autos um diese Gegenden zu besuchen. Der Sinn der Natur ihren freien Lauf zurückzugeben wird dadurch verfehlt. Aber ich glaube die Amis möchten hier ganz andere Ziele verfolgen als wir. Einen Nationalpark der soviele Leute anzieht, möchte ich wiederum nicht unbedingt haben. Ich sehe den Wald als einen Raum zur Entspannung und um "eins mit der Natur zu sein".


----------



## ciao heiko (27. November 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben den Thread hier "geschlossen" und führen die Diskussion hier weiter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545139


ciao heiko


----------

